# Webpages not fully loading.



## slyfox2151 (Feb 19, 2010)

AhoyHoy,

not sure whats wrong where but, every so often websites fail to load properly, like if i goto Techpowerup... the top banner will load but nothing else will unless its left for a long time, Hotmail wont load and sits at a white page for a wile.

this dosnt always happen usualy every 3 - 10 mins or so for about 2 mins, dosnt matter what PC is use'd in the house out of 5 and a WII, so its definetly network related.

during this no packets are lost, and we dont lose internet connection nor are we being disconected from any games.

im just not sure whats wrong.. has only started happening the past week... since iv been away 

Currently have 2 Routers and a switch connected with 4 pc's and a WII (have tested with only 1 pc connected. same issue.)


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you sure there's no packets lost? The switch you are using on top of the other systems in the network can cause a collision, making since of lost data. Besides that make sure your browser has all the newest plug-ins, upgrades etc. You may want to clear your cache out, temp files, defrag just general maintenance. I would do a trace route to all your routers, switch and other pcs and see if there's something wrong with one of the hop points.


----------



## Frick (Feb 19, 2010)

You don't happen to use Firefox do you? I have the same problem. I have Firefox 3.5.7


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2010)

It could be as simple as that, firefox just not being updated, or you could be over looking a setting.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2010)

run speedtest.net and pingtest.net, post screenies - try with everything disconnected but the PC doing the testing, and make sure NO apps are running - we dont want torrents, P2P apps, chat programs etc... hell, even windows updates. Use a program like bandwidth meter pro to watch network usage, and see if somethings using it without your knowledge.


Oh and obviously... if you have wireless, change the password. you could have some 'friends' helping themselves to your bandwidth.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, thx for for ideas

Currently running WPA2 with a 63 digit password on both WIFI points so its unlikely that some 1 is taking bandwith ( also always checking connected devices )

Currently Running a few Pathping to various websites and local devices. such as Routers and PC. so far 0 lost packets to pc behind 1 switch away, pc Switch + router away or to the router itself.
nor did i lose any going to google. going to do a few more but it takes a wile.

have tried with both IE and Firefox .. IE seems to happen more frequently then firefox, tried with Win 7 and Vista worst case seems to be with the vista machine running IE.

my PC is running 3.5.8 Firefox.

im also the one who downloads the most, and dosnt seem to be bandwidth related problem.

PathPing screenshot 
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=100219/pathping.jpg
Deltoris is behind switch,
COLIN is behind Switch + Router.
No one is behind both routers usualy unless laptop is connected to Wifi. (removeing it dosnt solve the issue)

going to try speedtest and jitter after im finished with pathping.

Speed/ping test shots
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=100219/SpeedTest.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100219/Ping Test.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100219/Ping Test Long Distance.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

lol no need to screenshot the browser... pingtest and speedtest have a 'copy direct link' button that gives you a screenshot of the results alone.


anyway, its clear what hte problem is: you have piss all upload bandwidth.

9Mb down and 0.25Mb up? that aint right. In au, the only plans you get such a low upload on, are 1.5Mb down, 256Kb up plans.

To be honest, i say that still looks like something is uploading on your network that you dont know about.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 20, 2010)

Naa, im on Optus Cable and it really is 10000 Down 256 up.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

thats Fing terrible 


my guess is that your upload is just being choked by one of the machines/devices, causing timeouts and problems.

256k up is barely enough... i get four times that


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats Fing terrible
> 
> 
> my guess is that your upload is just being choked by one of the machines/devices, causing timeouts and problems.
> ...



Sadly my upload is about the same right now.  I don't experience the problem that the slyfox2151 described, but I'm only have two computers max accessing the internet at any given time.

So slyfox2151 do your problems occur even when only one device is turned on or accessing the internet?  Or does the problem only occur when multiple devices are accessing the internet?  If it only happens when multiple devices are accessing the internet than the limited upload speed is probably the problem.  If it happens even when just one computer is accessing the internet we might need to look elsewhere.


----------

